# how to cook hippo



## ja5x ale5xy1 (Jul 29, 2011)

I live in zambia and my family and i go hunting atleast once every 2 years and our favourite especially mine is HIPPO and IMPALA! if you want to know how to cook it il be more than happy to tell you! theres so many ways you can do it and you will not believe how good it tastes!


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

Sorry don't believe in killing these on the verge of extinction animals, plus I don't go to Zambia.


----------



## ja5x ale5xy1 (Jul 29, 2011)

they are not on the verge of extinction here. and all animals shot here in zambia have to be bought. you have to buy a licence and its definately not cheap. but i do understand not many people could imagine eating hippo like i could never imagine eating rabbit. but thank you for your comment.


----------



## chefbillyb (Feb 8, 2009)

Hunting a Hippo must be like trying to find me during football season, some place, same time, Sunday.....


----------



## butzy (Jan 8, 2010)

Weird enough, Hippo actually tastes quite nice.

I had it a couple of months ago. I ate it as a stew, done the local way. Best way to describe it would be like beef, just a bit richer.

And yes, like the topic starte, I'm also in Zambia.

It's a game meat. You can't sell it without the proper papers.

Same applies to impala. I had it on the menu and within 2 days zawa (Zambian Wildlife Association) was on my doorstep to check if I had all the right permits (which obviously I had as I'm dead against poaching).

I can't really see anyone on the forum being desperate for good hippo recipes though, impala is a differnet matter as those recipes apply to venison etc as well.

I like to do an impala-red-wine stew )should that be called "impala bourguignon"?)


----------



## ja5x ale5xy1 (Jul 29, 2011)

hhhmmmmmmmmmmmm i love impala with red wine! it goes so nicely together! also just a plain impala stew is brilliant and goes nicely with dumplings or the typical zambian way with nshima.


----------

